# Orchard Orbweaver



## BrentC (Aug 26, 2017)

Saw this little green beauty building his web in the backyard.

Also did a B&W conversion, let me know what you think.

1. 



Orchard Orbweaver by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2. You can see him laying the web



Orchard Orbweaver by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3. My attempt at B&W



Orchard Orbweaver by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 26, 2017)

I think the colour is better ... since it is a cool looking spider.

You should play with the colour channels in LR ... it's the variable screw on colour filter. 
https://helpx.adobe.com/content/dam...white/_jcr_content/main-pars/image3/step5.jpg


----------



## BrentC (Aug 27, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> I think the colour is better ... since it is a cool looking spider.
> 
> You should play with the colour channels in LR ... it's the variable screw on colour filter.
> https://helpx.adobe.com/content/dam...white/_jcr_content/main-pars/image3/step5.jpg
> ...



I like the color better as well but thought it might look good in b&w.   I just used SilverFX in Nik collection for the conversion and just adjusted a few things but didn't touch the color channels.  Thanks for the link, I'll need to play around and learn how to do proper conversions.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 27, 2017)

It has such beautiful coloring, I have to vote for the color version.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 28, 2017)

Kind of an action bug shot, pretty cool.   Really nice image.

Dave


----------



## BrentC (Aug 28, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> It has such beautiful coloring, I have to vote for the color version.



Yes, this guy definitely needs to be in colour.



PhotoriousMe said:


> Kind of an action bug shot, pretty cool.   Really nice image.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave.  I have bee trying to get a good shot of this guy for a long time.   One side of his web faces a bottom corner and that where he sits, so I can only get a shot of his underside.   But he finally decided to move his web a foot away and was able to get side shot of him building it.  Wasn't sure how it would turn out since he moves pretty quickly and just a little over 1cm in size.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Aug 28, 2017)

Brent,
Fantastic colors - well, except for the B&W.  ;-)  Love the first one where you can really see the colors and patterns.  Would love to see an extreme macro of just that area.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 28, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Brent,
> Fantastic colors - well, except for the B&W.  ;-)  Love the first one where you can really see the colors and patterns.  Would love to see an extreme macro of just that area.



Thanks.  I wanted to as well, and use my Raynox,  but just couldn't get the positioning.  He is now gone from the area he had his web hopefully he'll show up somewhere else with better access.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 28, 2017)

I took this one of him, think its the same spider, a month ago.   Once again could only get the underside of him.




Green Spider by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------

